# Dish Hopper questions



## anex80 (Jul 29, 2005)

I just switched to Dish Network after spending the past five years with DirecTV and a short stint with the local cable company. I have a Hopper w/Sling, 1 Super Joey, and 1 standard Joey. So far I have several questions with the Hopper and I'm not sure if the issue is simply my lack of understanding or if there is really a problem with the system. I've outlined my questions/ concerns below. Any help would be greatly appreciated. 

1. With both DirecTV and TiVo I could set season passes for shows that weren't currently on the air. Is there an equivalent with the Dish Hopper or do I need to wait until the show appears in the guide before I setup a timer?
2. Parental controls. With these set you have to enter the code EVERY TIME you want to watch something that is blocked. If that episode bleeds into another block of time you need the code again! Is there a way to disable this for a period of time,or even disable it entirely? It appears to me that once you setup parental controls you are stuck with them. Surely there are other options that I'm not seeing somewhere. 
3. Is there a way to record new and reruns of a certain show starting with a specific season? For instance, if I wanted to start recording reruns of a show that is currently in season 4 but I don't want to record anything earlier than season 3.
4. With TiVo I was able to setup a timer for all programs titled NFL Football that would record all NFL games from any channel. I don't see a way to do that with Dish because instead of titling the games the same they title each game differently. Is there a way to configure a similar timer that will catch all games?

Overall I'm happy with Dish and the Hopper so far, I'd just like to get some help and clarification on the items above. I do enjoy PTAT and auto-hop is very nice! Plus the look and feel of the UI is better and the layout order of the channels is the best I've seen. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ragweed10 (Jul 10, 2013)

This is just a few Problems/ Differences you will find with the Hopper.
I DOWN-GRADED to Dish a few years ago. Worst mistake I could have made.
Switched back to DTV, Paid Early Termination Fees, and Now a Happy Camper again.
Hopper is BAD News


----------



## Willh (Jan 1, 2009)

To answer your question.

1. Nope, just set up for "Only New" or "New and Reruns" for all episodes of shows to record.
2. Yes, there's parental controls to block children from seeing certain content not meant for their eyes.
3. Nope, can't do that, just record all episodes and delete the ones you don't want to watch.
4. Nope, just set up manual timers on local CBS and FOX stations from local start time of early game to a hour address late game ends. Also set up manual recordings for local NBC station on Sunday Night Football, ESPN or local station. That has local OTA rights (if local NFL team is playing on Monday Night Football) for Monday Night Football, and set up a timer for NFL Network (and sometimes local CBS station) for Thursday Night Football.

And you might enjoy the new Carbon UI when Dish rolls it out sometime between now to next June.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Actually, you might be able to record all the football games using a technique similar to how I get the Red Sox and Bruins games on NESN.

I set up two timers for each team: "Red Sox at" and "at Red Sox" - each on NESN. You could do "NFL:" for your CBS and Fox channels, "Football Night in America" for your NBC channel and "Monday Night Football" on ESPN. Yeah, it's not one, nice, convenient timer, but it might do the trick.


----------



## anex80 (Jul 29, 2005)

Good advice djlong. Thanks, I'll give that a try. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## anex80 (Jul 29, 2005)

Well, it sounded like a good idea. I can't figure out a way to enter the colon symbol : . Without it I end up setting a timer for all shows with the name NFL in the title, which is a lot. It just seems like what should be simple tasks take significant effort with the Hopper.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

You can get the colon if you search by using the guide and removing all wording after the colon.


----------

